# 12/12 Seashore



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Took my wife's granddad to the seashore for an hour and a half today. Conditions were perfect, just enough wind and swell to get it stirred up a little. He was able to get a nice pomp, an upper slot red, and about a 15 lb black drum to the beach, all on my ultra-light with 6lb test! He also caught a blue on my bigger setup. Great afternoon!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! Nice haul.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

*bait?*

Thanks for the report. What did the black drum bite?
Planning on fishing the surf Wednesday near Johnsons beach.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> Thanks for the report. What did the black drum bite?
> Planning on fishing the surf Wednesday near Johnsons beach.


Little piece of peeled shrimp


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

It's always good to share fishing with family congrats


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice catch,It's so good tobe in the right place at the right time


----------

